

The Unlikeliest Cult in History - tokenadult
http://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/the-unlikeliest-cult-in-history/

======
dmfdmf
Hard to believe its "just a cult" 30+ years after her death. Rand held
skeptics like Shermer in lower regard than the religionists. I agree.

~~~
cratermoon
True. After enough time a cult becomes respectable enough to be called a
religion.

~~~
dmfdmf
LOL, I guess I missed the memo; when did Rand/Objectivism become respectable?
Long after her death she is still subject to smears and hit pieces like
Shermer's but no one can refute her ideas or arguments.

